
Google Data Search – 25M free datasets - piqufoh
https://datasetsearch.research.google.com/
======
mwnivek
Discussion from 6 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22130874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22130874)

Discussion from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17919297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17919297)

------
LeonB
I’ve seen this reported as “free” datasets elsewhere also. But the datasets
are not necessarily free, commercial datasets are included too. This is a
search of the metadata not of the data.

